# still hungry



## l27buick (Apr 13, 2009)

hello all i have a 11 week old puppy and ive feeding him 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups at night and he eats it really fast and is still hungry and im feeding him more then what the food bad says to feed him. i dont wanna over feed him but i dont want him to feel like im starving him. what should i do?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

You could add a bit more food and, if your pup doesn't gain any weight, then you're fine. The bag is just a suggestion, you can add or take away from that amount based on your individual puppy, his size, and his activity level. 

For example, at one point we were feeding Jerzey the amount recommended for a 120 lb puppy her age! It was RIDICULOUS but she ate it all up and wasn't anywhere near being overweight (rather, we were told that she even looked a little skin!) We eventually cut back as she got older but that's just to give you an idea of how wrong the bag recommendations can be. She's a very active dog, so she needed more food.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

I would also suggest feeding three times a day, what food are you feeding?


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I would feed 3 times a day too


----------



## l27buick (Apr 13, 2009)

he eats natures recipe. puppy formula its a lamb and rice food.

he is gaining weight still.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hunger is never the best indication of whether or not you're feeding the correct amount for your particular dog. Look at the condition of the dog and adjust feeding amounts accordingly. 

I have two dogs, one 3-1/2 years old and one 5 months old, that would both eat until they explode. They both appear to be constantly hungry, wolf down their meals, and would eagerly eat twice as much as I give them. But they're in good condition, not chubby and not skinny, so I don't worry that they're not getting enough to eat.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with you. I have had some that are slow eaters, but others that will eat as much as fed.

The key is the dog's weight and appearance.


----------



## l27buick (Apr 13, 2009)

ok well he looks well fed to me. its not like he is fat just a round tummy


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Not to sound presumptuous (sp) but round belly can mean worms...has he been checked at the vet for parasites? I would think though if he had worms, then he might not be getting all the nutrients from the food causing him to maybe want to eat more??? Just a thought.


----------



## l27buick (Apr 13, 2009)

he just went to the vet last sat and they said we were overfeeding him and to stick to the bag cuz he could get overweight and grow to fast and cause worse problems when he is older. he was just check for worms and he is clean. he is about 15 pounds at 12 weeks


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup if I went by his willingness to eat... I would never stop feeding! We are doing three small meals a day and that seems to help him. He looks very lean but thats what I am striving for and I know its just this growing phase when all the parts dont match yet.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

How much does your little guy weigh? Feeding 3 times a day was a recommendation I received w/my 1st GS pup. We also increased the food to a good 6 Cups. At the time I had a German vet who'd raised champion GS. He used to say 'young lady, you keep a waist line on her.' I've never had an overweight GS. I'm very careful about keeping them trim. 

I had one person 'accuse' me of starving a pup because you could see her ribs...She didn't have any medical problems...was simply a very high energy pup! She didn't fill out until 18-24 months. As a senior this same dog gets 2 C. of kibble and whatever fruits and vegetables she wants (usually diced apples and grated carrots, zucchini, etc).


----------

